# What type of men's underwear do you wear?



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

G-strings to flaunt my toxic masculinity by showing off my bulge and manbutt.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

This is a quality poll.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

The kind you can get 5 of at Victoria secret for 25$. My favorite pair are pink with golden pineapples on them. Wow.


----------

